

Should H-1B Visas Be Easier to Get? - ed209
http://www.usnews.com/debate-club/should-h-b-visas-be-easier-to-get

======
tosseraccount
No. H1-B is just a subsidy to the wealthiest Americans. Besides, it turned out
that the biggest abusers of the guest workers was Indian outsourcing
companies. go figur. Sure, lots of fly by night venture caps think "If I could
just hire cheap ...". What they don't seem to realize is there is no controls
over capital flows. If it's such a good idea, it can be done where labor is
cheaper. Downside is suit might have to travel and get hepatitis shots.

Better ideas is limit guest worker visas to like 20,000 a month for 1 year
gigs and let capital bid on the slots with no restrictions. Top bidder wins.
Money goes to pay down the debt. No favoring tech companies like Microsoft
with their lobbyists and billions in the bank with special preferences.

